# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  New Poster!!

## sona13

hi there! I am a new poster. I am using Microsoft Office 2011 and am having problems with Excel. am I in the right place? thanks in advance :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Paul

Welcome, Sona!  You're in the right place.

Feel free to post questions in one of the appropriate sub-forums such as Excel Programming, or Worksheet Functions, etc.  Once you do that I'm sure our helpful volunteers and gurus will be able to assist.

----------

